# منتديات الاستشارات > منتدي الصيغ القانونية >  صحيفة دعوى ابطال عقد بيع ملك الغير

## المستشار القانوني/إبراهيم

*صحيفة دعوى ابطال عقد بيع ملك الغير**أنه فى يوم ............. الموافق ............. الساعة ............. بناء على طلب السيد / ............. ومهنته ............. المقيم برقم ............. شارع ............. قسم ............. محافظة ............. ومحله المختار مكتب الاستاذ ............. المحامى الكائن ............. أنا ............. محضر محكمة ............. قد انتقلت الى محل اقامة كل من :

* 1- السيد/ ............. ومهنته ............. المقيم برقم ............. شارع ............. قسم ............. محافظة ............. مخاطبا ............. 2- السيد/ ............. ومهنته ............. المقيم برقم ............. شارع ............. قسم ............. محافظة ............. مخاطبا .............  *واعلنته بالاتى**بموجب عقد مؤرخ ............. باع المعلن اليه الاول للطالب قطعة أرض فضاء مساحتها ............. مترا مربعا كائنة بشارع ............. قسم ............. موضحة الحدود والمعالم بالعقد المشار اليه والمودع صورته بمحافظة مستندات الطالب, وذلك لقاء ثمن قدره ............. فقط ............. دفع منه مبلغ ............. فقط عنه ابرام العقد وتم الاتفاق على التزام الطالب بدفع باقى الثمن عند ابرام العقد النهائى وبعد أن تسلم الطالب الارض المبيعة اعتراضه المعلن اليه الثانى مقررا بأنه المالك لها بموجب العقد المسجل رقم ............. لسنة ............. شهر عقارى ............. وتحرر عن ذلك المحضر الادارى رقم ............. لسنة ............. ادارى ............. صمم فيه الاخير على أنه المالك لأرض النزاع وقدم العقد المسجل سالف البيان بينما عجز المعلن اليه الاول عن اثبات ملكيته لها وبعرض المحضر على قاضى الحيازة أمر بتسليم الارض للمعلن اليه الثانى . 
وإذ يبين من سرد الوقائع على نحو ما تقدم واستنادا الى عقد البيع المبرم فيما بين الطالب والمعلن اليه الاول وما جاء بالمحضر الادارى المشار اليه والمودع صورته الرسمية بحافظة مستندات الطالب فإن المعلن اليه الاول يكون قد باع الطالب أرض النزاع بينما هى مملوكة للمعلن اليه الثانى الذى دلت الاجراءات التى اتخذها على رفضة لهذا التصرف مما مفاده عدم اجازته له ولما كان المقرر قانونا أن البيع ملك الغير قابل للابطال لمصلحة المشترى وأنه لا يسرى فى حق الملك الحقيقى الا إذا اقره ومن ثم يكون للطالب ابطال هذا البيع واسترداد المبلغ الذى عجله للمعلن اليه الاول مع فوائده القانونية بواقع .............% . 
ولما كان الطالب قد نال ضرر من جراء ابطال البيع يمتثل فى تفويت فرصة عليه إذ كان فى مقدورة شراء أرض مماثلة بذات الثمن وقت ابرام العقد وهو ما لا يقدر عليه فى الوقت الحالى نظرا لارتفاع الاثمان الى أربعة أمثال القيمة ولقبض المعلن اليه النقود السائلة التى كانت لدى الطالب , ويقدر الاخير الاضرار التى لحقت به من جراء خطأ المعلن اليه الاول المتمثل فى بيعة عقارا غير مملوك له بمبلغ ............. فقط ............. سواء كان هذا الضرر متوقعا وقت التعاقد أو غير متوقع استنادا الى قواعد المسئولية التقصيرية الواجب اعمالها فى حالة ابطال العقد . 
ويركن الطالب فى اثبات عواه الى المستندات التى تضمنتها حافظته والى شهادة الشهود وراى أهلى الخبرة . 
* *بناء علية**أنا لمحضر سالف الذكر قد انتقلت فى تاريخة الى محل اقامة المعلن اليهما واعلنتهما بصورة من هذا وكلفتهما بالحضور أمام محكمة ............. الدائرة ............. بمقرها الكائن بشارع ............. وذلك بجلستها المنعقدة علنا فى يوم ............. الموافق ............. الساعة ............. ليسمع المعلن اليه الاول فى مواجهة الثانى الحكم عليه بابطال عقد البيع المؤرخ ............. والزامه بأن يرد للطالب مقدم الثمن المدفوع وقدره ............. والفوائد القانونية بواقع .............% من تاريخ المطالبه القضائية وحتى الوفاء ومبلغ ............. تعويضا عما لحقه من أضرار , مع الزامه المصاريف ومقابل أتعاب المحاماة وشمول الحكم بالنفاذ المعجل بلا كفالة 
مع حفظ كافة الحقوق ولاجل العلم .. 		*
* 			 				__________________*

----------


## وقاد احمد

العقول الصغيرة.. تناقش الأشخاص
العقول المتوسطة .. تناقش الأشياء
العقول الكبيرة .. تناقش المبادئ

----------


## المستشار القانوني/إبراهيم

*بارك الله فيك واعزك*

----------

